# Who Are The Cheapest Suppliers For Soapmaking Oils



## kbapril23 (Sep 30, 2013)

Who are the cheapest Oil Suppliers for Cold Processed Soapmaking? thanks


----------



## lpstephy85 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hello, not sure where you are located but I get mine from Wholesale Supplies Plus and I think they are reasonable. I work down the road from them so I can pick up my stuff and get a discount for doing so, otherwise if you need it shipped, ground is free.


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## judymoody (Sep 30, 2013)

If you're in the US, and can't get oils locally like lpstephy85 at WSP or from a local restaurant supply store, I find Soapers' Choice to be cheapest, even with shipping taken into account.

For olive oil, Costco Kirtland Brand.

For coconut oil locally, Louanna 2 lb containers at Walmart Super Centers.


----------



## houseofwool (Sep 30, 2013)

I've found soapers choice to be the cheapest with the best prices on shipping.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 1, 2013)

If you happen to live in So CA Cibaria Soap Supply in Riverside is a good source


----------



## Dorado (Oct 1, 2013)

If you go shopping in Europe I like theese:
manske shop products cosmetic naturprodukte  - manske-shop.com  in Germany
or 
Riesgoquimica in Spain


----------



## moonbeam (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm with Judy, try looking under "restaurant supply" and you'll see things like Cash and Carry, or Smart and Final, they cater to restaurants so you can get a good deal especially on your bulk oils. I'm lucky enough to have one near my Concord Market so I stop there after I'm done for the day. I am happy that I don't have to pay shipping on it.


----------



## StarBrown (Oct 2, 2013)

I've been buying Spectrum Organic Vegetable Shortening (100% Palm Oil) from Target.  It's $6.25 for 24oz and Spectrum has a $3 off coupon, if you like them on Facebook.  $3.25 for 24oz of Certified Organic Palm Oil--can't beat it.  (I got my family, friends, and some strangers to like Spectrum and give me their coupons.)


----------



## squyars (Oct 2, 2013)

StarBrown said:


> I've been buying Spectrum Organic Vegetable Shortening (100% Palm Oil) from Target.  It's $6.25 for 24oz and Spectrum has a $3 off coupon, if you like them on Facebook.  $3.25 for 24oz of Certified Organic Palm Oil--can't beat it.  (I got my family, friends, and some strangers to like Spectrum and give me their coupons.)



Woohoo!   Heading to Target tomorrow.  Thanks.


----------



## StarBrown (Oct 4, 2013)

I forgot to mention:  I've been getting Organic Virgin Coconut Oil from Costco; 54oz wt for $15.  The price is so good, I soap with it and eat it. I love french fries cooked in coconut oil; don't judge me


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 4, 2013)

Soaper's Choice. I've tried some of the other suggestions. My local restaurant supply did have coconut oil, but it was for popcorn so it had been colored with beta carotene. Worked fine, but all soap was bright orange! I read a suggestion on another soap board to call the local movie theater and see if you could piggyback on their next shipment of coconut oil and save on shipping. The price was nearely twice what it is for Soaper's Choice. it's worth it to bite the bullet and buy the 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## EveKerr (Oct 4, 2013)

I really like the bulk rates prices with "essential depot " 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------

